# Group Build Rules.



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2009)

Here are the rules for all future Group Builds. Please ensure that you download, file and READ these.
For each Group Build, starting with the Pacific Theatre of Operations, a set of basic guidelines will be posted here; those for the PTO build are expected to be in place by next Sunday, 19th April.
The guidelines will advise on such areas as the historical time span being covered, which types of aircraft (and/or vehicles) are included, for example, fighters, transports etc., and any other information relevant to the build. Hopefully, this will avoid, or at least minimize, any cofusion or misunderstanding. However, if any entrant has a query, please do not hesitate to ask, by PM to myself or one of the other judges if prefered.
Thanks for your interest and participation to date,
Terry.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 12, 2009)

Excellent work Terry, looks tight and concise and leaves little to the imagination... Thanks for taking the time to put that all together....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2009)

Done Good, pulling it all together Terry!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Jolly good show old chap!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Terry! Really great!

Rule 1. "No pooftahs!"


----------



## ccheese (Apr 12, 2009)

Like the rules, Terry.... no "loop-holes".... 

Times like this make me wish I was a scale model builder.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Apr 12, 2009)

No worries, Charles - you are the Master of the Balsa!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Indeed!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks chaps, but there are other guys working away too!
Charles, why not enter one of your balsa models, show us all what REAL modelling is?
EDIT: Rule Two, 'No Pooftahs'.
Rule 18, see rules 1 and 2.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 12, 2009)

Thats a great idea!


----------



## Amsel (Apr 13, 2009)

How about a ribbon for participants in their sig. Like a campaign ribbon. And a nice one for the winners.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2009)

Great idea! Would you mind to enter one of yours Mr C?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2009)

Lucky has already suggested something like a 'medal ribbon' for the GB entrants. Is it going to go ahead? Over to the 'mods'.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 17, 2009)

It is a go ahead Terry, just not sure how to implement it.... The easiest way I know is to have each participant put it into their signature.....

We had a thread somewhere showing the designs that we were tossin around..... Lemme find it..

Ok moved it into the Group Build Section.... Lets see if we can get a design decided....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2009)

And as we all know, rules only reason for existence is for them to be broken....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2009)

Rules were made for the obedience of fools, and the guidance of wise men!


----------



## Stitch (May 27, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> It is a go ahead Terry, just not sure how to implement it.... The easiest way I know is to have each participant put it into their signature.....



I have been a participant in GB's on another forum, and that is what we do; we have a different emblem/patch for each GB which you would insert into your signature. Some of the guys were involved in so many GB's there wasn't any room for their signatures!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 30, 2009)

Well, as an update, our Siggy Master Wojtek has blown the Group Icons up..... He took a great idea from Njaco and ran with it... It is now implemented into our siggs.....

The Judgeing is being finalized so we should have the details soon....


----------

